# Bernese Mountain dogs



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

My girlfriend's dad has two gorgeous Bernese mountain dogs, Daisy and Desmo. Thought I would share the photos of a dog you don't see around too much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

One of my favourites.

When i finally talked my husband into getting a dog he came home and announced he had found a breeder and wanted to go and have a look 

(he also tried to convince me they weren't THAT big )

I did have a look but what really put me off was the average life expectency


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah it is a shame about the life expectancy thing. And yes they do get big. Daisy was only 6 months old and she was the same size as my 2 year old Lab.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Fremlin said:


> Yeah it is a shame about the life expectancy thing. And yes they do get big. Daisy was only 6 months old and she was the same size as my 2 year old Lab.


No idea why it's so bad, you kind of expect "Mountain" dogs to be hardy don't you

absolutely stunning though, can be quite a handful for a novice too i understand, was reading their breed rescue site the other day and apparently they are pretty clever and if they spot a ***** in your armour they exploit it


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awww these are one of my favourite breeds (besides Great Danes ), they're so beautiful!

I'd love a couple of these one day, you're well lucky!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow how stunning, gorgeous breed,


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

They are gorgeous things, but then I'm a Newfie owner so I like my big dogs!!! I nearly had a Bernie a few years back, but I found out that a high percentage get cancer and so I went off the idea!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Freya'n'Sassy said:


> They are gorgeous things, but then I'm a Newfie owner so I like my big dogs!!! I nearly had a Bernie a few years back, but I found out that a high percentage get cancer and so I went off the idea!


I love Newfies, you appear to own all my favourite dogs can i just come live with you 

I was shocked when i researched the Bernese medical issues


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

rainy said:


> I love Newfies, you appear to own all my favourite dogs can i just come live with you
> 
> I was shocked when i researched the Bernese medical issues


Sure you can, so long as you bring your Cocker too... I want one that colour!!!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning my mum wanted one of thses but she died before she did. The life expectancy is a big dog thing. The smaller the dog the stronger the heart so they live longer. Hope that is ok lol not very good at explaining things.


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Indie said:


> The life expectancy is a big dog thing. The smaller the dog the stronger the heart so they live longer. Hope that is ok lol not very good at explaining things.


That is true, but unfortunately Bernies also have alot of health issues, I know a breeder of them, and she has lost lots of her dogs between the ages of 5-7 mainly due to cancer. My oldest Newfie had to be pts last year at over 12 years old. Up until 2 weeks before she was pts she was still walking between a 1-2 miles a day, no one believed how old she was... She wasn't even gray around the muzzle!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Freya'n'Sassy said:


> That is true, but unfortunately Bernies also have alot of health issues, I know a breeder of them, and she has lost lots of her dogs between the ages of 5-7 mainly due to cancer. My oldest Newfie had to be pts last year at over 12 years old. Up until 2 weeks before she was pts she was still walking between a 1-2 miles a day, no one believed how old she was... She wasn't even gray around the muzzle!


That's a fantastic age wow. I no of Rotties now that are living to 12 years as well.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful Bernese 
Lovely dogs.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

They are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful dogs!


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

aww lovely, great photos


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

stunning dogs


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are stunning! Great pics!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs. Likewise I'd love one but the life expectancy put me off too 

Sh x


----------

